# If pornography was banned?



## Fudgey (Feb 25, 2010)

Let's say it's the not too distant future and the long battle is over. The opponents of pornography (the religious right, certain feminists, parents groups) have won. Your leaders, with the endorsement of telecom companies and (most of) the film and television industry, have now made a prohibition of all forms of graphic sexual content the law of the land. Anyone in possession of this material will be fined heavily and possibly jailed for months or (if a repeat offender) years. Anyone found to be producing it will suffer much stiffer penalties.

All existing material will be confiscated and destroyed, except for a small amount for archival purposes (the same way we archive evidence in court cases). All studios or other establishments set up for the express purpose of producing said material will have a short window to convert to legal purposes or be forced to shut down. Similarly, all businesses that rely on selling this material for profit will either have to convert over to another source of revenue or be forced to shut down.

The Internet, it turns out, is not for pr0n. Government mandated internet filters will be put in place by ISP's to monitor and track IP addresses found to be linked to distribution of this "digital contraband". Any person or persons caught hosting this material will be heavily penalized, including possible jail time.

Lastly, your government will sponsor ads and outreach programs designed to prevent impressionable/vulnerable young people from becoming involved in the underground pornography trade.

The ban does not affect the following:

-Images of scantily clad persons not depicted in poses imitative of sexual intercourse.

-Images of athletes in form fitting garments.

-Images of nudity (and, in special cases, sexuality) deemed to be of an expressly artistic nature.

-Images of nudity (and, in special cases, sexuality) intended for educational, research or medical purposes.

-Images of nudity exchanged between spouses or other romantically involved individuals. (must be personal images, not contraband and does not include images of actual explicit sex acts, which are banned)

-Images of nudity found in documentary photography or films (not including documentaries of illegal sex acts).

-Images of individuals involved in non-explicit sex acts.

-Literature depicting sexually explicit situations. (all such literature is now subject to new, more restrictive rating systems)

-Songs featuring sexually explicit lyrics (see above). (does not include sounds of actual or simulated sex acts, which are illegal under the ban)

-Literature, promotional material or paraphernalia used by groups to promote private gatherings that may be of a sexual nature. (there are, however, restrictions on where such promotions can be placed)

So, what happens now? Assuming all of this comes to pass, what will people turn to to fill that niche in their life that porn used to fill?


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 25, 2010)

Is that a description of China?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

You want to see young people vote in numbers? Try to outlaw pr0n. Seriously, I don't even feel like entertaining this hypothetical situation because it is literally too far-fetched. If, by some stroke of fate, they actually got something like that passed, it would be repealed far quicker than alcohol prohibition was. Plus, since the inmates running the asylum have proven to be some of the horniest, freakiest people on the planet according to the escapades that have come to public light, I don't see them ever voting to outlaw pr0n no matter what their constituency wants.


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 25, 2010)

Do they outlaw "strip clubs" too?


----------



## Fluvial (Feb 25, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Seriously, I don't even feel like entertaining this hypothetical situation because it is literally too far-fetched.


Agreed. Some form of porn will always exist. Like any other prohibition, such laws would only serve to drive it underground.


----------



## jmbeck (Feb 25, 2010)

It's hard enough to get a tee time as it is. If they outlaw porn, I'll never get a round in!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2010)

we'd have to go back to the sears catelog


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> we'd have to go back to the sears catelog


With models wearing lunchroom lady bras.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 25, 2010)

some of us never left the Sears catalog.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2010)

I was more of a Penney's guy myself.


----------



## TouchDown (Feb 25, 2010)

Fudgey said:


> Anyone found to be producing it will suffer much stiffer penalties.


I certainly hope anyone producing porn would be stiff... I mean, isn't that the purpose?

Bad boy... I've been a baaaaaaad boy. Are you going to punnish me?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> some of us never left the Sears catalog.....


Surely you at least added some Victoria's Secret to your viewing stash.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought the interwebs had made sticky catalogs obsolete? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 25, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I was more of a Penney's guy myself.


This is where I started too.



Ble_PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > some of us never left the Sears catalog.....
> ...


Then I found out about Vicky's. I loves me some Alesandra Ambrosio.

Funny side note: My daughter's name was supposed to be Alesandra until my wife found out why I liked the name. It was promptly changed to AleXandra.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't forget National Geographic.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Funny side note: My daughter's name was supposed to be Alesandra until my wife found out why I liked the name. It was promptly changed to AleXandra.


Do you capitalize the X like that when you write it? If so, you should call her AX.



Dleg said:


> Don't forget National Geographic.


That would still be legal under Fudgey's "Documentary Clause" too. wOOt


----------

